#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  kettle reboiler problem

## marchese85

I have to size a reboiler for a batch distillation!!!The heating medium is steam available at 2 bar, while the liquid mixture boiled around 74 C.
I used a monstinki correlation to find a value of critical flux that is equal to 345500 kcal / h m2
I fixed a overall hata coefficient of 900 W/m2 K, and the heat supplied is 25000 kcal/h.
I fixed a overall heat coefficient of 900 W/m2 K, i find the total requested area, but the heat flux is over 5% of critical flux.
How can i resolve this problem????


Best regards 
Salvatore IoanniSee More: kettle reboiler problem

----------

